# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Αρχάγγελος [Archagelos - Fichtelberg - Dana Minerva - Seahawk]

## raflucgr

According to a friend, the Archagelos will be used between Pireaus-Heraklion and Alexandria, it will start on 20th May.

----------


## Spyros

Dear friend, it has been said generally that this itinerary will start but nobody is sure yet.
i think we should wait for a public announcement from the company.

----------


## raflucgr

yes you're right, we will see. Anyway, we will see what will happen tomorrow.

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Αρχάγγελος εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Μέση Ανατολή & Πειραιας Σούδα εναλάξ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία φώτο αφιερωμένη στον *κάπτεν Απόστολο*.

Σίγουρα είχε την ευκαιρία να το απαθανατήσει σε καλύτερες πόζες. 
Ήταν όμως μια ευκαιρία να του ευχηθώ προσωπικά *''ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ''* και *''ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ''*.  :Smile: 

ARHAGELOS.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## panthiras1

Ξέρει κανείς τι δρομολόγια κάνει αυτή την εποχή; (την τετάρτη στα πλάνα της ΑΝΕΚ φαίνεται να εκτελεί δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Χανιά)

----------


## Apostolos

Πειραιά Χανιά και όταν κάτσει Πειραιά Λεμεσό Χάιφα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

To πλοίο σήμερα Σάββατο, στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Περάματος.

ARCHANGELOS_1.jpg

ARCHANGELOS_2.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Πριν το πλοίο γίνει Αρχάγγελος ήταν Dana Minerva. H φωτό απο τη συλλογή μου είναι προσφορά εκ Γερμανίας ( γιατι πρέπει να τα λέμε αυτά).

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πριν το πλοίο γίνει Αρχάγγελος ήταν Dana Minerva. H φωτό απο τη συλλογή μου είναι προσφορά εκ Γερμανίας ( γιατι πρέπει να τα λέμε αυτά).


Ναι. Ηταν ναυλωμενο στην DFDS μεταξυ 1994-1996.

----------


## Leo

Αποδεξαμενισμός του πλοίου σήμερα το πρωί. Στην θέση του το Νήσος Χίος.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 

arxaggelos1.jpg

----------


## μιχαλης79

Στις 12 περιπου το μεσημερι το πλοιο μεθορμισε απο την προβλητα της Σουδας (Χανια) για την αμερικανικη βαση 2 μιλια πιο ανατολικα οπου και εδεσε και ξεκινησαν να το γεμιζουν πολεμικο υλικο (τροχοφορα και κουτες) μεχρι πριν λιγο ηταν ακομα εκει δεμενο.
Δεν ξερω τι ωτα θα αναχωρισει και για πιο προορισμο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Την θεση του στην γραμμη πειρε το AEGEAN STAR

----------


## Apostolos

Για Γεωργία και αναμένετε Δευτέρα επιστροφή

----------


## thalassolykos

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ 3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΝΑΞΟ ΠΑΡΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΩΝ ΚΑΙ TRAILER.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Mε καπετανιο τον δικο μας (απο ΔΑΝΕ) καπτα-Γιαννη Καλανδρανη???

----------


## marsant

Με 18,5 παρακαλω πριν λιγο...Δεν θελω σχολια:grin:

----------


## Apostolos

Εχει ρεύματα εκει...

----------


## kastro

Στην Πάρο από το κατάστρωμα του blue star naxos.

----------


## konigi

Το Αρχάγγελος πριν μισή ώρα στο λιμάνι της Σούδας...είχα πάει να προετοιμάσω το πεδίο για τον Έλυρο και μια που βρέθηκα εκεί είπα να το βγάλο και αυτό μια φώτο...

----------


## manolis m.

Afierwmenes ston Sylvwer23 ! Afiksi apo to partheniko tou Elyrou stin Souda..Archaggelos dipla mas..eftase meta apo 10 lepta sxedon..!  

P9271237.jpg

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω με αρχαγγελο εν πλω εξω απο τον πειραια.5 αυγουστου 2008

P8052926.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Και πάλι προς ΒορειοΑνατολικό Αιγαίο τραβά!!!Σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πληροφορίες το ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ετοιμάζεται για Χίο-Μυτιλήνη!!!!Α ρε γλέντια που θα κάνουν μερικοί............... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Oi metaforikes sigoura apo to na ta deinoun ntoukou stin Nel!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ο λόγος που έφυγε πρόωρα όμως το ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ και ο Αγαπητός από τη ΝΕΛ τότε(πρίν 2-3 χρόνια δλδ) ήταν οτι για να μπούνε τα φορτηγά στο ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ πρώτα πλήρωναν ντούκου το παρά :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: !!!!!ΑΝ το συνδυάσεις αυτό με τα τωρινά δεδομένα καταλαβαίνεις για που πάει η ΝΕΛ.......... :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Σύντομα και το πρώτο δρομολόγιο........ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Αφιερωμένη στον Απόστολο! :Wink:  2/1/2009

----------


## Apostolos

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## MYTILENE

Ακούγεται έντονα οτι το πλοίο ενδέχεται να μπεί σε νέα γραμμή :Wink: !!!!!

----------


## KABODETHS

σύντομα (από 1/2) Πειραιά-Χίο-Μυτιλήνη Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή για  λογαριασμό της ΑΝΕΚ!!Και με τη δρομολόγηση αυτή η γραμμή πλεόν είναι πλήρης

----------


## moutsokwstas

μαζι με το αλεξανδρα Τ θα ειναι η, θα κανει μονος του το δρομολογιο στη γραμμη αυτη?

----------


## Νaval22

απο ότι ακούστηκε μαζί προφανώς θα έχουμε μια μάχη,μεταξύ ΑΝΕΚ και Αλεξάνδρα,και μάλλον η ψαλίδα κλείνει πρός την ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## moutsokwstas

οσο κι αν δεν αρεσει σε καποιους αυτο η ανεκ και με τον αρχαγγελο εδραιωνει την εκει παρουσια της. μην το ψαξουμε αλλο πως και τι, αλλα ας δουμε τι εφταιξε και τι εγινε και φτασαμε σε αυτο το σημειο πλεον. ας ειναι για το καλο των νησιων μας αυτη η κινηση, θελω να ελπιζω ..προσωπικα  προτιμω τον αρχαγγελο απο το αλλο πλοιο που ειναι τωρα στη γραμμη.

----------


## Apostolos

Ε αφού το προτειμάτε ποιός θα βγάλει την πρώτη φώτο στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης να την πάρω και εγώ????  :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Σε όλες τις φάσεις από μία.....  :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

Ο Αρχάγγελος αυτή την ώρα κάνει έκτακτο δρομολόγιο προς Ρέθυμνο!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Τον βρήκα και τα είπαμε...  :Very Happy:  Εντώς ολίγου φωτογραφίες...  :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Στην gallery θα βρείτε τον Αρχάγγελο στο Ρέθυμνο.

----------


## sylver23

αντε θαναση ...ειδατε επιτελους πλοιο οχι στον οριζοντα ,αλλα στο λιμανι..

----------


## Thanasis89

Το παλεύουμε ρε Συλβέστρο...

----------


## Apostolos

Καλα γιατι δέν ειπες μια καλησπέρα βρε παιδι μου???

----------


## Leo

Απ ότι βλέπεις Απόστολε, ουδέν κρυπτό όχι μόνο απο τον ήλιο αλλά και απ' το φεγγάρι, τ' άστρα και την συνεφιά  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## villy

> Στην gallery θα βρείτε τον Αρχάγγελο στο Ρέθυμνο.




Και εδώ.
Θανάση, η φωτογραφία σου καταχωρήθηκε. Θενκς.

----------


## Thanasis89

> Καλα γιατι δέν ειπες μια καλησπέρα βρε παιδι μου???








> Απ ότι βλέπεις Απόστολε, ουδέν κρυπτό όχι μόνο απο τον ήλιο αλλά και απ' το φεγγάρι, τ' άστρα και την συνεφιά


Δεν πιστεύω να είχαμε προσωπικότητα του forum μέσα στο παπόρο και να μην μου είπε κανείς τίποτα... :shock: Έφευγε και 10 το βράδυ... Στις 8.30 πήγα εγώ εκεί... Και περίμενα...

----------


## Thanasis89

> Και εδώ.





> Θανάση, η φωτογραφία σου καταχωρήθηκε. Θενκς.


Να 'σαι καλά Βασίλη ! Εγώ σ' ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Apostolos

Να πω την κακία μου? Λίγο το ευχαρηστήθηκα που έγινε σπάσιμο στους αγρότες. Οταν οι ναυτικοί λένε μιά φορα στα 10 χρόνια να κάνουν μία απεργία με τα πλεόν δίκαια αιτήματα (εμάς δεν μας επιδοτούν για τίποτε) οι αγρότες και ιδικά της Κρήτης κατεβαίνουν στο λιμάνι, καίνε τους κάβους, βρίζουν και χτυπούν τους ναυτικούς και φέρνουν τον κόσμο ανάστατα με τα και καλά ευπαθή προιόντα τους, Με 2 μέρες απεργία όπως λένε θα καταστραφει η σοδιά μιας χρονιάς, αλλα όταν φράζουν τους δρόμους και τεμαχίζουν την χώρα σε 100 κομματια όλα ειναι οκ και δίκαια...

----------


## villy

> Να πω την κακία μου? Λίγο το ευχαρηστήθηκα που έγινε σπάσιμο στους αγρότες. Οταν οι ναυτικοί λένε μιά φορα στα 10 χρόνια να κάνουν μία απεργία με τα πλεόν δίκαια αιτήματα (εμάς δεν μας επιδοτούν για τίποτε) οι αγρότες και ιδικά της Κρήτης κατεβαίνουν στο λιμάνι, καίνε τους κάβους, βρίζουν και χτυπούν τους ναυτικούς και φέρνουν τον κόσμο ανάστατα με τα και καλά ευπαθή προιόντα τους, Με 2 μέρες απεργία όπως λένε θα καταστραφει η σοδιά μιας χρονιάς, αλλα όταν φράζουν τους δρόμους και τεμαχίζουν την χώρα σε 100 κομματια όλα ειναι οκ και δίκαια...


Απόστολε δε μπορώ παρά να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου στο θέμα της ευχαρίστησης.
Άνθρωποι είμαστε και έχουμε συναισθήματα.
Και εκτός από τα συναισθήματα που εξέφρασες θεωρώ ότι οι αγρότες το παραξηλώνουν με το να ταλαιπωρούν επί μέρες και με αβέβαιο το μέλλον, τις υπόλοιπες κοινωνικές ομάδες. Τα να κλείσεις συμβολικά τους δρόμους καναδυό μέρες για κάτι εύλογο, θα με βρεις σύμμαχό σου. Το να το τραβήξεις όμως επί μέρες... με κάνεις εχθρό σου.
Σε αυτό ακριβώς αναφερθήκαμε και προχθές σε αυτό το άρθρο... 
http://www.agorapress.gr/el/news.php?n=396 με τίτλο Αγροτική ... ταλαιπωρία!
Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως δε μπορούμε να χειροκροτούμε επιχειρηματίες που μεμονωμένα "σπάνε" με τσαμπουκά αυτές τις συλλογικές προσπάθειες με γνώμονα το προσωπικό τους συμφεροντάκι. 
Εν κατακλείδι λοιπόν θεωρώ άκρως αντιλαϊκή την ενέργεια της ΑΝΕΚ να σπάσει το κλοιό των αγροτών με έντεχνο τρόπο.
Με λίγα λόγια ή όλοι μαζί, ή κανείς!

----------


## Apostolos

Θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγνώμη αν φάνηκε ότι εκφράζομαι ενάντια στους λαϊκούς αγώνες. Απλά νιώθω την αδικία, όταν στις απεργίες των ναυτικών οι εργάτες αγρότες, δέν στηρίξανε τους ναυτικούς στις ολιγοήμερες απεργίες και τότε έγιναν σύμμαχοι των Εφοπλιστών στο σπάσιμο της άκρως δίκαιης απεργίας. Και φυσικά δέν νιώθω ευχαρίστηση όταν το Κεφάλαιο καταφέρνει να πατάσσει τον Λαό... Η δήλωση μου ήταν πέρα για πέρα ατυχής και έγινε στο κλίμα της απλής κουβέντας και όχι στην υπεράσπιση κανενός συμφέροντως. Απλά παρατηρούμε ότι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις βρέθηκαν οι εργάτες να παλέβουν για τα Αφεντικά και στο τέλος πάλι αδικημένοι είναι... Λύση? Την επόμενη φορά που θα γίνει κλείσιμο των δρόμων η ΠΝΟ να μήν επιτρέψει την δρομολόγηση πλοίου προς το σπάσιμο αποκλεισμού των δρόμων, και οι Αγρότες στην επόμενη απεργία των ναυτικών να αποκλείσουν και τις εισόδους των λιμανιών και να μην επιτρέπουν την φόρτωση των πλοίων. Μόνο συνασπισμένοι θα μπορέσουμε το ελάχιστο, δηλαδή την αξιπρεπή ζωή μας!
Συγνώμη για το ολίγο off topic απο τον admin...

----------


## ndimitr93

Φτάνοντας από το λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου στο λιμάνι της Σούδας...
P1312935 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1312939 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1312941 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1312949 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1312954 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

συνεχίζω...
P1312958 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1312960 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1312962 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1312965 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1312970 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

απ οτι βλεπω το βαπορι ,εχει τα ιδια ακριβως προβληματα, που εχουμε κι εμεις στη NEL.Μπογιες α ποιοτητας......... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

και οι τελευταίες....
P1312975 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1312978 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1312981 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1312987 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1312990 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## marsant

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για το πολυ ομορφο φωτορεπορταζ που μας χαρισες φιλε ndimitr93!

----------


## Apostolos

> απ οτι βλεπω το βαπορι ,εχει τα ιδια ακριβως προβληματα, που εχουμε κι εμεις στη NEL.Μπογιες α ποιοτητας.........


Για την ακρίβεια δεν έχει καθόλου μπογιές...Το πλήρωμα ειναι ελάχιστο και παίρνει τα τετραπλάσια απο ένα ποστάλι... 
Τι να προλάβεις...

----------


## VERA

ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ....?

----------


## Apostolos

Ε τότε ειχε ναυτάρες, λοστρομάρα, υπαρχάρα και ολα τα συναφή! Κυριακή στην Λεμεσσό... Το οτι μετά έπεσε πρόστιμο δέν πειράζει... Γυάλιζε...

----------


## ndimitr93

Το πλοίο σήμερα στην Σούδα.....Είχαμε και κάποιο περιστατικό αλλά ντράπηκα να ρωτήσω.....το μόνο που άκουσα ήταν τον ένα γιατρό να λέει: "Πάμε να φύγουμε γιατί κατεβάζει παλμούς, δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε άλλο..."...ας ευχηθούμε να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό....

P3143684.JPG

P3143685.JPG

P3143686.JPG

P3143697.JPG

P3143690.JPG

Μερικές ακόμα εδώ....

----------


## ndimitr93

Μόλις αναχώρησε και πέρασε και αυτός από μπροστά μας......
P5024491.JPG

P5024496.JPG

P5024498.JPG

P5024502.JPG

P5024518.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

το πλοίο δήλωσε βλάβη και μάλλον σταματάει απο τη γραμμή Χίου μυτιλήνης

----------


## ndimitr93

> το πλοίο δήλωσε βλάβη και μάλλον σταματάει απο τη γραμμή Χίου μυτιλήνης


Το πλοίο δεν δήλωσε τίποτα και συνεχίζει κανονικά!!! :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

Ίσα-ίσα που σήμερα είχαμε βαψίματα στη Σούδα γενικότερα.....και ο Αρχάγγελος αλλά και ο Ελ. Βενιζέλος καλλωπιζόταν σήμερα......Σε λίγο καιρό θα ακολουθήσει και αφιέρωμα από το πλοίο μετά από επίσκεψη!!!
Κατα την διάρκεια των ελαιοχρωματισμών το πρωί.....
P5094443.JPG

P5094445.JPG

P5094446.JPG

Και το απογευματινό αποτέλεσμα....
P5094467.JPG

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες σου απο τον ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟ ειναι ακομα στην AEGEAN CARGO ετσι?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες σου απο τον ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟ ειναι ακομα στην AEGEAN CARGO ετσι?


Όχι.....είναι στην ΑΝΕΚ!!! :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

Μερικές φωτο που τράβηκσα πριν λίγο από την ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας που μένω.

----------


## DimitrisT

κάνοντας μανούβρα για να δέσει

----------


## ndimitr93

Καρέ καρέ η άφιξη....Thank you! Δημήτρη αν κατέβεις ποτέ στο λιμάνι και συναντήσεις τον καπτεν δώσ' του χαιρετίσματα απο τον πιτσιρικά της Σούδας....Θα καταλάβει.....

----------


## moutsokwstas

ωραιο το φωτογραφικο ρεπορταζ της αφιξης στο λιμανι της χιου, εστω κι απο λιγο μακρια, σε ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## DimitrisT

Πως και δεν κάνει δρομολόγια το πλοίο για Χίο?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πως και δεν κάνει δρομολόγια το πλοίο για Χίο?


Μισό να μάθω.....:lol::wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Αρχάγγελος ξανά στη Χίο σημερινή άφιξη
DSCF0520.jpg

DSCF0521.jpg

DSCF0522.jpg

DSCF0523.jpg

Κατάπλωρη
DSCF0524.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Μανουβράρωντας για να δέσει 
DSCF0525.jpg

DSCF0526.jpg

DSCF0527.jpg

DSCF0528.jpg

DSCF0529.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

DSCF0530.jpg

DSCF0531.jpg

DSCF0532.jpg

DSCF0533.jpg

DSCF0534.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Απ' ότι βλέπω δεν βάλανε φορτηγά στα κατάμπαρα....Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη!!!!!! :Razz: :lol: :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Χτεσινή  φωτο από τη Χίο

----------


## vinman

Περνώντας ανοιχτά του Πειραιά χθες 17 Ιουνίου,το απόγευμα!
(σε μία όχι καλή φωτογραφία μιας και είχα κόντρα ήλιο και εξάντλησα και όλο το διαθέσιμο ζούμ)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44353

----------


## nkr

Ειναι Φ-Α-Ν-Τ-Α-Σ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Η.

----------


## nickosps

Είναι πάρα πολύ καλή Vinman! Μπράβο και στον DimitrisT για το πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ!

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε Vinman  .Σημερινή αναχώρηση από Χίο.
DSCF0545.jpg

DSCF0546.jpg

DSCF0548.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Στο λιμάνι  της Χίου αφιερωμένη στο φίλο ndimitr93 που νομίζω οτι του αρέσει το πλοίο.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Στο λιμάνι  της Χίου αφιερωμένη στο φίλο ndimitr93 που νομίζω οτι του αρέσει το πλοίο.


Έτσι.....ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## DimitrisT

Φωτο από τη Χίο αφιερωμένη στον φίλο ndimitr93.

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα,μερικές σημερινές φώτο του πλοίου απο την πρωινή του άφιξη στην Σουδα!!!Αφιερωμενες σε όλους αλλα ειδικότερα στον  Dimitri T και στο Νικολάκη που απουσιάζει απο την Σούδα σήμερα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε konigi,να σαι καλά,πολύ ωραίες φωτο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Αρχάγγελος μώλις έχει βγει από το λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους konigi & ndimitr93 .
DSCF0837.jpg

DSCF0838.jpg

DSCF0839.jpg

DSCF0840.jpg

DSCF0841.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή άφιξη στη Χίο.Αφιερωμένες στον φίλο ndimitr93
DSCF1081.jpg

DSCF1082.jpg

DSCF1083.jpg

DSCF1085.jpg

DSCF1089.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σημερινή άφιξη στη Χίο.Αφιερωμένες στον φίλο ndimitr93
> DSCF1081.jpg
> 
> DSCF1082.jpg
> 
> DSCF1083.jpg
> 
> DSCF1085.jpg
> 
> DSCF1089.jpg


Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ....έχω πολύ καιρό να έρθω σε επαφή με το πλοίο....την επόμενη βδομάδα όμως θα πάω λιμάνι.... :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Αρχάγγελος μώλις έχει μπει στο λιμάνι της Χίου .

----------


## DimitrisT

Ο Αρχαγγελος στη Χίο 21/7 συνέχεια της προηγούμενης φωτο

----------


## mitilinios

Έκτακτο δρομολόγιο για τον ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟ σήμερα αφού αναχώρησε πριν λίγο από Κερατσίνι για Χίο και μάλλον και Μυτιλήνη. Το Σάββατο έφτασε Μυτιλήνη λίγο μετά τις 5 το πρωί και αναχώρησε απευθείας για Κερατσίνι στις 8, αμέσως μετά το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.

----------


## opelmanos

Σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου στη Μυτηλήνη.Αφιέρωμένες στους Κρητικούς φίλους μας ndimitr93 και  konigi που λατρεύουν το πλοίο


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51390

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51392

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51394

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51396

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51397

----------


## opelmanos

Μανούβρα και αγκυροβόλιο


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51398

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51399

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51400

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51401

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51402

----------


## ndimitr93

Σε ευχαριστώ Μάνο......Αν και έχουμε καιρό να το δούμε! :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Σημερινή πρωινή αναχώρηση του Αρχάγγελου από τη Χίο.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ndimitr,kongi & opelmanos.

----------


## gtogias

Απογευματινή άφιξη του Αρχάγγελου στι λιμάνι της Χίου, Ιούλιος του 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53263

----------


## DimitrisT

Αναχώρηση του Αρχάγγελου από τη Χίο στις 13/8.Αφιερωμένες εξεραιτικά στον φίλο ndimitr93.Καλή σχολική χρονιά,καλή πρόοδο και καλό κουράγιο φίλε μου.
DSCF1847.jpg

DSCF1850.jpg

----------


## douzoune

Ο Αρχάγγελος εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης-4/8/2009
Για τους Speedkiller, Opelmanos, DimitrisT

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αναχώρηση του Αρχάγγελου από τη Χίο στις 13/8.Αφιερωμένες εξεραιτικά στον φίλο ndimitr93.Καλή σχολική χρονιά,καλή πρόοδο και καλό κουράγιο φίλε μου.
> DSCF1847.jpg
> 
> DSCF1850.jpg


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη!!!!! Πολύ ωραίες φώτος..... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Μανούβρα του πλοίου ένα μεσημέρι του Γενάρη...Αφιερωμένη στον Dimitris T...
P1312970.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλοι μου ndimitr & douzoune για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες και τις αφιερώσεις,να στε καλά.
Μια μακρινή φωτο του Αρχάγγελου καθώς το προσπερνάμε με το Ν. Χίος.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ndimitr,douzoune,opelmanos & konigi.
DSCF2437.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Το πλοίο σήμερα στο λιμάνι 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56494

----------


## opelmanos

Η πρύμη του 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56495

----------


## opelmanos

Αλλη μία 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56496

----------


## opelmanos

Και η αναχώρηση με πολύ μαυρίλα :Cool: Αφιερωμένες στον ndimitr93,douzoune,DimitrisT,Speedkiler 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56498

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56499

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56500

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56501

----------


## ndimitr93

Το κλασσικό ντουμάνι του Αρχάγγελου....Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο.... :Wink:  :Very Happy:   Το έχω φάει στην μάπα ουκ ολίγες φορές!!!!!! :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## opelmanos

Χτες το πρωί εν πλώ για Μυτηλήνη.Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη απ'το Ν.ΧΙΟΣ που ταξίδεψα για Τήνο.*ndimitr93 δική σου*


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58330

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΤΏΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΕΒΗΚΕ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 58330


Να σαι καλά Μάνο.....Φανταστική φωτογραφία από ένα όμορφο πλοίο....για εμένα....για τους άλλους δεν ξέρω!! :Razz:

----------


## opelmanos

> Να σαι καλά Μάνο.....Φανταστική φωτογραφία από ένα όμορφο πλοίο....για εμένα....για τους άλλους δεν ξέρω!!


Και εγώ το συμπαθώ επειδή είναι αδερφάκι του Ταξιάρχης :Smile:

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους ndimitr93 και opelmanos,Ηράκλειο Σάββατο 10 Οκτωβρίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60164

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60165

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Για τους φίλους ndimitr93 και opelmanos,Ηράκλειο Σάββατο 10 Οκτωβρίου!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60164
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60165


Απίθανος....ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο.... :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
Αρχάγγελος στην Σούδα...
P5164549.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους vinman, opelmanos και DimitrisT :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Μπράβο σε όλους για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες.Φίλοι μου ndimitr93 & opelmanos σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις,να είστε καλά.

----------


## DimitrisT

Είσοδος του Αρχάγγελου στο λιμάνι της Χίου κατά τη χτεσινή άφιξη .
Λίγο πριν δέσει. Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους ndimitr93 ,opelmanos,douzoune & konigi.

----------


## douzoune

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις Μάνο(opelmanos) και Δημήτρη(DimitrisT). Ανταποδίδω με μία φωτό του Αρχάγγελου έτοιμο να εισέλθει στο λιμάνι...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61080

----------


## nikosnasia

17 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009. Εν πλω ανάμεσα Χίου-Λέσβου. Φωτογραφημένο από το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
DSCN3548.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> 17 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009. Εν πλω ανάμεσα Χίου-Λέσβου. Φωτογραφημένο από το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
> DSCN3548.JPG


Υπέροχη φίλε nikonasia να είσαι καλά.

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το Ναυτιλία.Το Αρχάγγελος λίγα λεπτά πριν μπει στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένο στουσ φίλους Nikos Maroulis,nikosnasia, ndimitr93, douzoune & opelmanos.

----------


## ndimitr93

Αρχάγγελος κάποτε στην Σούδα.......Αφιερωμένη στους DimitrisT και opelmanos!  :Wink: 
P5094444.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

To πλοίο ΄για άλλη μια φορα στο λιμάνι μας σήμερα


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61991

----------


## opelmanos

Και η αναχώρηση.Αφιερωμένες στον dokimakos21 που το ταξιδεύει.Καλά ταξίδια Φωτή  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61993

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61994

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61995

----------


## dokimakos21

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Μανο...Ωραιες φωτογραφιες...!!! :Razz:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλά ταξίδια και απο εμένα dokimakos21 .

----------


## dokimakos21

> καλά ταξίδια και απο εμένα dokimakos21 .


 Σας ευχαριστω πολυ κ.Νικο.... :Razz:

----------


## Apostolos

Να προσέχεις το καράβι μου!

----------


## douzoune

Το Σάββατο στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης. Για τον Απόστολο, τον Μάνο(opelmanos), τον Φώτη(dokimakos21) και τον ndimitr93
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62227

----------


## polykas

*Σημερινή φωτό αφιερωμένη στον φίλο ''dokimakos21''...* :Very Happy: 

polykas 1-.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν σε ξεχνώ...

Το Ετζιαν Σαν στην Λήμνο το 2006 μετά τον πολύμηνο παροπλισμό του...

AEGEAN SUN AT LEMNOS.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Αρχάγγελος....
29-10-09, Σούδα....
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους dokimakos21, DimitrisT και opelmanos... :Wink: 
Ένα παιδί στον καταπέλτη με πρασινοκίτρινη μπλούζα είναι ο dokimakos21 :Cool:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Παιδια ποσες νταλικες παιρνει ο ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ και καθε ποτε παει σουδα?

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο ειναι 1139 γραμμικά μέτρα. Σε μία μικτή φόρτωση μπορει να πάρει απο 85 με 90 φορτηγά διεθνών μεταφορών ανάλογα την μαεστρία του πληρώματος

----------


## ndimitr93

> Παιδια ποσες νταλικες παιρνει ο ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ και καθε ποτε παει σουδα?


Σπάνια!!!!!!!! :Cool:  Τον προηγούμενο χειμώνα έκανε 3 δρομολόγια εβδομαδιαία αλλά τώρα αντε να φανει καμια φορά το μήνα....μας στέλνουν το ετζιαν σταρ συχνα...... :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

> To πλοίο ειναι 1139 γραμμικά μέτρα. Σε μία μικτή φόρτωση μπορει να πάρει απο 85 με 90 φορτηγά διεθνών μεταφορών ανάλογα την μαεστρία του πληρώματος


Οπως ακιβρως τα λες ειναι Αποστολε...Βεβαια τις τελευταιες μερες το πλοιο βαραει συνεχεια 90+ αλλα σε αυτο βοηθανε κ τα μικρα φορτηγα που συνηθως μπαινουν...!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Οπως ακιβρως τα λες ειναι Αποστολε...Βεβαια τις τελευταιες μερες το πλοιο βαραει συνεχεια 90+ αλλα σε αυτο βοηθανε κ τα μικρα φορτηγα που συνηθως μπαινουν...!


Εδώ ο ειδικός...! :Cool:

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Νίκο για την αφιέρωση,να σαι καλά .Ανταποδίδω με μια φωτογραφία από την εισοδό του πλοίου στη Χίο.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
DSCF3236.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ Α**ΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ* 
*Μυτιληνη 5-11-09*

*PB051202.JPG*

*Χαρισμενη στον Αποστολο....*

----------


## Apostolos

Στήν ίδια θέση πρίν μερικά χρόνια...
ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (1).JPG
Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## DimitrisT

7/11 Το Αρχάγγελος  εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμενη στους φίλους ndimitr93,apostolos,dokimakos21,polykas,douzoune,o  pelmanos.

----------


## ndimitr93

> 7/11 Το Αρχάγγελος  εισέρχεται στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμενη στους φίλους ndimitr93,apostolos,dokimakos21,polykas,douzoune,o  pelmanos.


Να είσαι καλά Δημήτρη.... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Σήμερα εορτάζει το βαπόρι και εύχομαι καλοτάξιδο σε όλους μέσα στο βαπόρι....!!! :Wink: 
Πριν απο λίγο στην Σούδα....
PB080154.jpg
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους του θέματος και τους καθημερινούς ανταποκριτές..... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## douzoune

> Σήμερα εορτάζει το βαπόρι και εύχομαι καλοτάξιδο σε όλους μέσα στο βαπόρι....!!!
> Πριν απο λίγο στην Σούδα....
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους του θέματος και τους καθημερινούς ανταποκριτές.....


Το καινούριο εργαλείο βλέπω φυσάει!!! Πανέμορφες φωτό σε όλα τα θέματα και ειδικά οι νυχτερινές!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

> Σήμερα εορτάζει το βαπόρι και εύχομαι καλοτάξιδο σε όλους μέσα στο βαπόρι....!!!
> Πριν απο λίγο στην Σούδα....
> PB080154.jpg
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους του θέματος και τους καθημερινούς ανταποκριτές.....


*Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Νικο πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια....*
*Οριστε κ μια απο μενα...Χρονια πολλα σε οσους το ταξιδευουν κ σε οσους παρακολου8ουν το θεμα*

*PB031190.JPG*

----------


## ndimitr93

> Το καινούριο εργαλείο βλέπω φυσάει!!! Πανέμορφες φωτό σε όλα τα θέματα και ειδικά οι νυχτερινές!!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε douzoune.... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Αρχάγγελος και Έλυρος παρέα.....

Αφιερωμένη στους dokimakos21, Nissos Mykonos, douzoune, DimitrisT, opelmanos, giannis95 και cpt babis..... :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Νίκο ,να σαι καλά,πανέμορφη φωτογραφία.
Σημερινή είσοδος του Αρχάγγελου στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ndimitr93,giannis95 και σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοιου.

----------


## gtogias

Ο Αρχάγγελος φορτώνει στο Κερατσίνι τον Απρίλιο του 2006.

Αφιερωμένη σε αυτούς που δουλεύουν αυτά τα βαπόρια και φυσικά σε όσους τα αγαπούν:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65534

----------


## Apostolos

Με τις ωραίες βυσσινί τσιμινιέρες!

----------


## ndimitr93

Αρχάγγελος στην Σούδα για τους φίλους dokimakos21, DimitrisT και opelmanos...... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

:Razz: Eυχαριστώ Νίκο να σαι καλά.

----------


## ndimitr93

Σημερινή μανούβρα του πλοίου στην Σούδα......Αφιερωμένη στους dokimakos21, DimitrisT και opelmanos.... :Very Happy: 
IMG_0072.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

To Aρχάγγελος σήμερα το μεσημέρι ετοιμάζεται για το καθιερωμένο δρομολόγιο του με την φουφου του να ντουμανιάζει τους πάντες.Αφιερώνεται στον φίλο Φωτή και στον ndimitr93

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67669

----------


## opelmanos

¶λλες 2 αφιερωμένες στον ndimitr93 για την γιορτή του.ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ Νικόλα ότι επιθυμείς

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67816

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67817

----------


## Thanasis89

Αρχάγγελος στην Σούδα... Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Φώτη (dokimakos21), στον Απόστολο και στον Νικόλα(ndimitr93).

DSC03749.jpg

----------


## vinman

Όμορφη φωτογραφία θανάση!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Αναχώρηση του Αρχάγγελος για τους opelmanos, DimitrisT, Thanasis89 και dokimakos21.... :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Μυτιληνη 08/12/09*
*Για τους Thanasis89,ndimitr93,vinman,opelmanos,Apostolos*

PC081582.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

¶φιξη του Αρχάγγελου στη Χίο.Αφερωμένη στους φίλους ndimitr93,vinman, dokimakos21,thanasis89,apostolos,opelmanos,douzoun  e.

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Μυτιληνη 8/12/09*
*Για τον λατρη των καταπλωρων κ ολους σας εδω...!!*

PC081589.JPG

----------


## polykas

> *ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Μυτιληνη 8/12/09*
> *Για τον λατρη των καταπλωρων κ ολους σας εδω...!!*
> 
> PC081589.JPG


_Mιά ομορφιά.Σε ευχαριστούμε Φώτη...._

----------


## opelmanos

Aρχάγγελος έτοιμο να σαλπάρει.Μυτηλήνη 19-12-2009.Κατα την άφιξη μας στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης .Η φωτό είναι τραβηγμένη από το ελικοδρόμιο του Θεόφιλου.Φώτη ανταποδίδω

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69593

----------


## douzoune

Τα χρόνια μου πολλά στον Φώτη (dokimakos21) από το καράβι του και από την πατρίδα μου!!! :Very Happy:   Υγεία, Ευτυχία και ό,τι άλλο επιθυμείς Φώτη.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71717

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Στην Σουδα...*
P1230027.JPG

----------


## mitilinios

Φωτογραφία από τη σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ο Αρχάγγελος στην γνώριμη θέση του. Στον Φώτη και στον Απόστολο !

DSC04217.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

_ARCHAGELOS-Κατα την διαρκεια προσδεσης τις 17/2/10..._
_Για τον Θανο και τον Αποστολο..._
P2171376.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

Ο Αρχάγγελος στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης!!! Για τον Απόστολο, τη Ρομίλντα και το Φώτη :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Λύστε μου μια απορία ρε παιδιά.Γιατί δεν το βγάζουν το πλοίο να κάνει μια ετήσια και  να φρεσκαριστεί λίγο,ποιός ο λόγος ? :Confused: Το πλοίο εξωτερικά έχει μαύρο του το χάλι ζητά απεγνωσμένα επισκευή.Αυτό είναι* ΚΑΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ* σκέτη που του κάνουν όπως και τα άλλα Aegean.Γιατί δηλ τι σημαίνει επειδή είναι φορτηγό και δεν πέρνει επιβάτες αξίζει τέτοιου είδους μεταχείριση?Μια χαρά δουλεύει το βαποράκι και τους έχει βγάλει ασπροπρώσοπους και χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και πρέπει να το σεβαστούν αυτό.Μια ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ  συντηρησούλα ζητάει και τίποτα άλλο.
Το μόνο που του προσφέρουν είναι πετρέλαιο και δρομολόγια και μόνο.
Λυπάμαι πάντως που το βλέπω σε αυτή την κατάσταση παρόλο που δεν είναι το αγαπημένο μου.
Μακάρι να ευαισθητοποιηθούν οι υπεύθυνοι και να το βγάλουν το συντομότερο δυνατόν για επισκευή γιατί η αντοχή σε όλα τα πράγματα έχει και ένα όριο .Είναι σαν να έχεις ένα αμάξι να μην του κάνεις συντήρηση και να έχεις την απάιτηση να σε πηγαίνει συνέχεια και να το ξεπατώνεις στις διαδρομές χωρίς προβλήματα.
ΈΛΕΟΣ δηλ.!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

> Λύστε μου μια απορία ρε παιδιά.Γιατί δεν το βγάζουν το πλοίο να κάνει μια ετήσια και  να φρεσκαριστεί λίγο,ποιός ο λόγος ?Το πλοίο εξωτερικά έχει μαύρο του το χάλι ζητά απεγνωσμένα επισκευή.Αυτό είναι* ΚΑΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ* σκέτη που του κάνουν όπως και τα άλλα Aegean.Γιατί δηλ τι σημαίνει επειδή είναι φορτηγό και δεν πέρνει επιβάτες αξίζει τέτοιου είδους μεταχείριση?Μια χαρά δουλεύει το βαποράκι και τους έχει βγάλει ασπροπρώσοπους και χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και πρέπει να το σεβαστούν αυτό.Μια ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΗ  συντηρησούλα ζητάει και τίποτα άλλο.
> Το μόνο που του προσφέρουν είναι πετρέλαιο και δρομολόγια και μόνο.
> Λυπάμαι πάντως που το βλέπω σε αυτή την κατάσταση παρόλο που δεν είναι το αγαπημένο μου.
> Μακάρι να ευαισθητοποιηθούν οι υπεύθυνοι και να το βγάλουν το συντομότερο δυνατόν για επισκευή γιατί η αντοχή σε όλα τα πράγματα έχει και ένα όριο .Είναι σαν να έχεις ένα αμάξι να μην του κάνεις συντήρηση και να έχεις την απάιτηση να σε πηγαίνει συνέχεια και να το ξεπατώνεις στις διαδρομές χωρίς προβλήματα.
> ΈΛΕΟΣ δηλ.!!!!


Ρομαντικέ Μάνο.

----------


## Apostolos

Κάποτε ήταν κουκλί...
Τώρα????

100_6898.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Διστυχώς Απόστολε αυτή είναι η ρημάδα η νοοτροπία μερικών γελίων ΕΦΟΠ-ΛΗΣΤΩΝ.Σοβαροί άνθρωποι σου λέει μετά που θέλουν να κάνουν και καριέρα. :Mad: 
Δεν σέβονται τα πλοία που τους βγάζουν τόση και τόση δουλειά και τους φέρνουν τόσα χρήματα στην τσέπη τους χωρίς βλάβες και έχουν σταθεί πραγματικατικοί εργάτες δίνοντας το maximum των δυνανοτήτων τους επιμένουν να τα τσαλαπατάνε με το χειρότερο τρόπο (δεν ντρέπονται λίγο).Αυτοί δεν αξίζουν όχι να έχουν πλοία αλλά ούτε ψαρόβαρκες....

----------


## dokimakos21

*Αποστολη δυστυχως το ξεζουμιζουν το βαπορακι...!!*
*P2171372.JPG*

----------


## Thanasis89

Κατά τύχη το πέτυχα στην δεξαμενή ! Ήταν η μέρα με την τύχη βουνό !

DSC05339.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πρόσφατα που το είδα και από κοντά, απελπίστηκα έτσι όπως το είδα..
Είχε τα μαύρα του χάλια.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vinman

@Akis Dionisis: Σκέφτεσαι να το αγοράσεις και σε έπιασε απελπισία... :Very Happy: 
@Thanasis89: Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία... :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> @Akis Dionisis: Σκέφτεσαι να το αγοράσεις και σε έπιασε απελπισία...


Χαχαχα.. Όχι δεν θα το αγοράσω.. Απλά είδα ότι δεν το προσέχουν καθόλου έτσι όπως το είδα εξωτερικά στη Μυτιλήνη που ήταν αραγμένο..

----------


## DimitrisT

Πάντως το πλοίο παρόλο το δεξαμενισμό του θέλει βάψιμο  :Wink: 
Χίος 30/3

----------


## xidianakis

> Πάντως το πλοίο παρόλο το δεξαμενισμό του θέλει βάψιμο 
> Χίος 30/3


ρο-ρο ειναι... συνηθως εαν δεν φτασουν σε οριακο σημειο, δεν βλεπουν συντηρηση!

----------


## opelmanos

> ρο-ρο ειναι... συνηθως εαν δεν φτασουν σε οριακο σημειο, δεν βλεπουν συντηρηση!


 Νοοτροπία σοβαρών εφοπ-ληστών  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## VERA

H TELEYTAIA MODA LEEI TA YFALA KAI TO MPLE THS PLWRHS MONO...LES KAI TO YPOLOIPO EINAI ALLOY PLOIOU...KAI STO PEARL TO IDIO SYNOLAKI FORESAME META THN DE3AMENH KAI PARAKALAME KANA HARBOUR MASTER GIA NA VAPSOUME KAI TO YPOLOIPO...
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DimitrisT

13/4 ¶φιξη στην Χίο......
DSCF3990.jpg

----------


## zozef

Το πλοιο με χρωματα παραλλαγης
NEA 033NA.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Έξω απο τον Πειραιά σήμερα το πρωί!
Για τους φίλους dokimakos21,Apostolos,Dimitris T!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87034

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87035

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ*
*Για τον Αποστολο...!*
P2171376.jpg

----------


## konigi

Πριν λίγο στη Σούδα.

P5090064.JPG

P5090069.JPG

P5090073.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*Αρχαγγελος -Σημερα εξω απο τον Πειραια...!*
*P5121236.jpg*

----------


## SAPPHO

Και μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Χίου

----------


## opelmanos

Αρχάγγελος by night....Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο dokimakos21
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95148

----------


## opelmanos

Aπόστολε πού είσαι???? :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97223

----------


## Apostolos

Εδω να αναπολώ το όμορφο παρελθον!

----------


## DimitrisT

11/7 Ο Αρχάγγελος εν πλω για Πειραιά
DSCF6291.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*ARCHAGGELOS-Στην Σούδα στις 23.01.2010
Για τους Apostolos,Vera,Dimitris T.
P1230027.jpg*

----------


## opelmanos

> *ARCHAGGELOS-Στην Σούδα στις 23.01.2010*
> *Για τους Apostolos,Vera,Dimitris T.*
> 
> *P1230027.jpg*


 Tα μαύρα του τα χάλια έχει το καραβάκι!!Μα καλά γιατί δεν βάζουν το ΣΤΑΡ στα δρομολόγια του να πάει για ένα φρασκάρισμα ρε παιδιά ??

----------


## Ellinis

Γιατί; θα γκρινιάξει η νταλίκα που μπήκε σε καράβι με τρεξίματα;  :Wink: 
Kαι ύστερα είναι εποχές για φρεσκαρίσματα κλπ;

----------


## Rocinante

Λοιπον....
1)Η υπαρχουν νεα και δεν μας τα λετε....
2)Η λετε τα νεα και εγω ειμαι αλλου...
3)Η η εταιρεια αποφασισε να κανει δεκτα τα διαβηματα του opelmanos διοτι το πλοιο ειναι στο Περαμα.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Λοιπον....
> 1)Η υπαρχουν νεα και δεν μας τα λετε....
> 2)Η λετε τα νεα και εγω ειμαι αλλου...
> 3)Η η εταιρεια αποφασισε να κανει δεκτα τα διαβηματα του opelmanos διοτι το πλοιο ειναι στο Περαμα.


 *ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ !!!!!!!*

----------


## Rocinante

Κατσε ρε φιλε μη βιαζεσε μπορει να πηγε για κανα αλλο λογο εκει  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Σκεψου να το δουμε φρεσκοβαμενο μπλε αλλα να εχει και τιποτα σινιαλα της ΝΕΛ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Κατσε ρε φιλε μη βιαζεσε μπορει να πηγε για κανα αλλο λογο εκει 
> Σκεψου να το δουμε φρεσκοβαμενο μπλε αλλα να εχει και τιποτα σινιαλα της ΝΕΛ


 Ελεος και αυτό η Νελ??? :Confused: Θα προτείνω στην Νελ και την βάρκα μου να ναυλώσει να τελειώνει η υπόθεση!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Με την ληξη της απεργιας το AEGEAN STAR στην θεση του πλοιου..!*

----------


## sylver23

Με φοντο την πολη της Χιου τον περασμένο Μάρτιο

P3210707.jpg

----------


## Akis Dionisis

*Αρχάγγελος* στο Πέραμα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αρχάγγελος στο Πέραμα στις 20/09/2010. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε Akis Dionisis, sylver23, opelmanos, rocinante και όλους τους φίλους του :Very Happy: . 

ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ 01 20-09-2010.jpg

----------


## sparti

Αχ το βαπορακι μου εχει μαραζωσει ηερουμαι ποτε θα ξεκινησει...........??????

----------


## errikos!

πια πηστευετε οτι μπορει να ειναι η σημερινη του αξια??εγω θεωρο 2 με 2μιση εκ δολαρια..

----------


## Apostolos

Πολλά λές! Ούτε 1$ πάνω απο το scrap με την ηλικία του και την κακή κατάσταση του

----------


## chiotis

> Το Αρχάγγελος στο Πέραμα στις 20/09/2010.
> Χαρισμένη σε Akis Dionisis, sylver23, opelmanos, rocinante και όλους τους φίλους του. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110783


Πολυ κλιση δεν εχει παρει????φιλε παντελη μηπως ξερεισ δεν θα το βαψουνε???

----------


## Apostolos

Απο δεξιά το έχουν σχεδόν βάψει, φυσικά πάνω απο την σκουριά!

----------


## Giovanaut

Που ειναι οι εποχες που το ματσακονι δεν σταματουσε και το βαπορι ελαμπε απο τα τζαμια της γεφυρας, ισα με τα πεδιλα του καταπελτη....???

----------


## pantelis2009

Τότε φίλε Giovanaut είχε ζωή μπροστά του και προσέφερε, τώρα όπως λέει και ο φίλος Apostolos έναα βάψιμο πάνω απο τη σκουριά ......και σε όποιον αρέσει :Sad: :roll:.

----------


## chiotis

> Απο δεξιά το έχουν σχεδόν βάψει, φυσικά πάνω απο την σκουριά!


Τουλαχιστον δεν θα τρεχει η σκουρια απο πανω του..........Τα Χριστουγεννα
θα ταξιδευει????

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα δέν πρόλαβε να φύγει και τον τραβάνε 2...

archagelos.jpg

----------


## sparti

Αντε να το ξαναδουμε να σαλπαρει...................

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Αντε να το ξαναδουμε να σαλπαρει...................


Μπορεί να το ξαναδείς, με μπρατσάκια και σωσίβιο να ξανασαλπάρει...

----------


## errikos!

ξερουμε που θα μπει??κ τι καταναλοσει εχει??

----------


## dokimakos21

> ξερουμε που θα μπει??κ τι καταναλοσει εχει??


 
Σε αντικατάσταση του AEGEAN STAR στην γνωστή γραμμή..!Χίος-Μυτιλήνη...

----------


## Apostolos

Πήγε να αντικαταστήσει το Aegean Star αλλα έμεινε στο δρόμο... Γύρω στους 35 Μ/Τ το 24ωρο με 16 κόμβους και 3 Μ/Τ Diesel

----------


## errikos!

ok thnx...

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά ξεκίνησε κούτσα κούτσα για την Χίο...

----------


## chiotis

η βλαβη δηλαδη δεν αποατασταθηκε?? http://nautiliakaneaxiou.blogspot.com/

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν νομίζω, άλλωστε πλοίο με ταχύτητα 16 κόμβων όταν πάει με μία μηχανή δέν μπορεί να αναπτύσει ταχύτητα 13 κόμβων. Ισως απλά πάει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα.

----------


## chiotis

> Δεν νομίζω, άλλωστε πλοίο με ταχύτητα 16 κόμβων όταν πάει με μία μηχανή δέν μπορεί να αναπτύσει ταχύτητα 13 κόμβων. Ισως απλά πάει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα.


Μαλλον ουτουσιαλλιως παει πανω για να γυρισει κανονικα το βραδυ
τωρα δεν κανει ακριβως προγραμματισμενο δρομολογιο..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*





* ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΚΟΙΝΟΥ* 




_Η ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΝΕ ενημερώνει το κοινό ότι λόγω του καθυστερημένου κατάπλου στην ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ (εξαιτίας της βλάβης της 14-12-2010)σε συνδυασμό με την σημερινή απεργία της ΠΝΟ και την μη ύπαρξη μεταφορικού έργου, παραμένουν_ 
_ανεκτέλεστα  τα τμήματα δρομολογίων του Φ/Γ –Ο/Γ «ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ» Ν.Π 11219_
_της επιστροφής από ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ προς ΧΙΟ-ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ και το σημερινό τμήμα δρομολογίου ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 15-12-2010(ΑΝ18:00)προς ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ._

_Διευκρινίζεται ότι το πλοίο θα ακολουθήσει το εγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα από ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 16-12-2010 (Αναχώρηση από ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ 16:00)._

----------


## sparti

Σημερα που βγηκα στο μπαλκονι του σχολειου μου το ειδα να  περναει σιγα σιγα και να πηγαινει προς το κερατσινι  η μηχανη εχει επισκευαστει................???????

----------


## chiotis

> Σημερα που βγηκα στο μπαλκονι του σχολειου μου το ειδα να  περναει σιγα σιγα και να πηγαινει προς το κερατσινι  η μηχανη εχει επισκευαστει................???????


Συγουρα αφου επιασε και 14.3 kt  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Τότε φίλε Giovanaut είχε ζωή μπροστά του και προσέφερε, τώρα όπως λέει και ο φίλος Apostolos έναα βάψιμο πάνω απο τη σκουριά ......και σε όποιον αρέσει:roll:.


 ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ. ΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ. ΘΑ ΤΡΕΞΕΙ ΜΕΝ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ Η ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ 48 ΩΡΕΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΥΓΡΑΣΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΜΠΛΕ ΦΟΝΤΟ - ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΑΣΠΡΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΤΖΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ ΟΤΑΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ....

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Δεν νομίζω, άλλωστε πλοίο με ταχύτητα 16 κόμβων όταν πάει με μία μηχανή δέν μπορεί να αναπτύσει ταχύτητα 13 κόμβων. Ισως απλά πάει με μειωμένη ταχύτητα.


 ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ. ΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΑ 8-9 ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΚΟΜΜΕΝΗ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΥΣΑΕΡΙΩΝ. ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ - ΠΑΡΑΚΟΜΜΕΝΟ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ.

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΠΤΟ ΣΤΟ ΑΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΑ.
ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ ΤΑ ΧΙΟ-ΜΥΤΗΛΗΝΗ?  :Confused:

----------


## dokimakos21

Οχι φιλε μου ..Εχουμε πει οτι καθε 15 μερες (ΚΥΡΙΑΚΕΣ) κανει δρομολογιο ΚΥΘΗΡΑ-ΣΟΥΔΑ.

----------


## dokimakos21

Το ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ περνώντας την Ψυτάλεια μετά το ταξίδι της Κρήτης.!
Για τον καπετάνιο ,όλο το πλήρωμα και τους φίλους του πλοίου.!

P1315378.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Σημερινή άφιξη του Αρχάγγελου ...
Γι όλο το πλήρωμα του...

P2285768.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ-Στις 09.03.2011 κατά την διάρκεια πρόσδεσης στον Ν.Μ.Δ.
Για τον καπετάνιο ,όλο το πλήρωμα και τους φίλους του πλοίου.!

P3095962.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε dokimakos21  :Wink: .

----------


## DimitrisT

13/3 Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του θέματος.
DSC_0590.jpg

----------


## sparti

πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σας....................

----------


## chiotis

> 13/3 Είσοδος στο λιμάνι της Χίου.Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του θέματος.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 126488


Ευχαριστούμε !!!!Τελειες φωτο παιδια !!!Μαλλον ήθελε καλύτερο βαψηματάκι...

----------


## nikos6

Στην μεγάλη οικογένεια της NEL LINES, φαίνεται να περνάει από την 1/4/11 και ο ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ, ο οποίος θα συνεχίσει να εκτελεί κανονικά τα δρομολόγια του, αλλά με την τριήρη στις τσιμινιέρες του.  ειναι απο το *σαιτ* της *ελληνικης* *ακτοπλοιας*

----------


## chiotis

Eλπίζω να του κανει και μια καλη συντηρηση πρωτα !

----------


## cpt. mimis

ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ Η ΝΕΛ ΠΙΑ?    :Cool:

----------


## sparti

Μηπως ειναι ναυλωση...????????

----------


## cpt. mimis

Το πιθανότερο ναύλωση. Αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.  :Confused:

----------


## SAPPHO

Στην μεγάλη οικογένεια της NEL LINES, φαίνεται να περνάει από την 1/4/11 και ο ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ, ο οποίος θα συνεχίσει να εκτελεί κανονικά τα δρομολόγια του, αλλά με την τριήρη στις τσιμινιέρες του.  ειναι απο το *σαιτ* της *ελληνικης* *ακτοπλοιας* [/QUOTE]

Τελικά γνωρίζει κανείς από τους φίλους σε τίνος τη διαχείριση βρίσκεται το πλοίο??

----------


## flash13

οι συζητησεις ενω ηταν σε πολυ καλο δρομο δυστυχως χαλασαν τη τελευταια στιγμη...

----------


## chiotis

> οι συζητησεις ενω ηταν σε πολυ καλο δρομο δυστυχως χαλασαν τη τελευταια στιγμη...


 Δεν ξέρω αν υσχήει αλλά προχτές που εστειλα μυνημα στην νελ ροτώντας τι υσχύει για το πλοίο μου είπαν οτι η Νελ έχει ναυλώσει τον Αρχάγγελο από την ΑΝΕΚ άρα το εκμεταλεύεται η νελ.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Δεν ξέρω αν υσχήει αλλά προχτές που εστειλα μυνημα στην νελ ροτώντας τι υσχύει για το πλοίο μου είπαν οτι η Νελ έχει ναυλώσει τον Αρχάγγελο από την ΑΝΕΚ άρα το εκμεταλεύεται η νελ.


 Το πλοίο ανήκει στην AEGEAN CARGO - το ναύλωσε η ΑΝΕΚ -  και το ναύλωσε πάνω στη ναύλωση η ΝΕΛ? Λίγο αδύνατο...  8)

----------


## chiotis

> Το πλοίο ανήκει στην AEGEAN CARGO - το ναύλωσε η ΑΝΕΚ -  και το ναύλωσε πάνω στη ναύλωση η ΝΕΛ? Λίγο αδύνατο...  8)


Φιλε μου το ξερω γι΄αυτο είπα ότι δεν ξερω αν υσχήει ...

----------


## georginio

Η Aegean Cargo και Ανεκ ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα.Βαρδινογιαννης και Αγαπητος ειναι χρονια συνεταιροι!

----------


## Ellinis

> Το πλοίο ανήκει στην AEGEAN CARGO - το ναύλωσε η ΑΝΕΚ -  και το ναύλωσε πάνω στη ναύλωση η ΝΕΛ? Λίγο αδύνατο...  8)


Kαι αυτό γίνεται. Μπορεί να η ΑΝΕΚ να το έχει υποναυλώσει στη ΝΕΛ. Αλλά όπως ανέφερε και ο giorginio, η ΑΝΕΚ και ο Αγαπητός είναι "στο ίδιο καλάθι".

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Kαι αυτό γίνεται. Μπορεί να η ΑΝΕΚ να το έχει υποναυλώσει στη ΝΕΛ. Αλλά όπως ανέφερε και ο giorginio, η ΑΝΕΚ και ο Αγαπητός είναι "στο ίδιο καλάθι".


 Τα μαρούλια μπαίνουν στο ίδιο καλάθι? Αν ναι πάσο.  :Confused:

----------


## konigi

Πριν μια ώρα περίπου στη Σούδα.
Για όλους τους φίλους του.

DSC03946.JPGDSC03970.JPG

----------


## proussos

DSCN4447.jpg

*ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ έξω από τον Πειραιά...*

----------


## dokimakos21

Ευχαριστούμε τους φίλους Konigi και proussos για τις φωτογραφίες του αγαπητού ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΥ...!

----------


## konigi

Για όλους τους φίλους του.

_DSC4249.JPG_DSC4253.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αρχάγγελος άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Βόλου το καλοκαίρι του 2011.
arxaggelos1.jpgarxaggelos.jpg

----------


## SAPPHO

Το Αρχάγγελος στο λιμάνι της Χίου για λογαριασμό της ΑΝΕΚ.  :Cocksure: 

DSC00824.jpgDSC00820.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ.jpg

Στα ροδίτικα 16/8/08.
ΑφιερωμένΗ στον Απόστολο.

----------

